# XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualization]



## squid (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi
 i have SUSE 11.1 64 bit, Phenom 9550 and gigabyte 780G motherboard. In one of the hard disk i have installed windows XP. Now when I create a virtual machine for windows XP using XEN it throws "Processor(s) does not support full virtualization". I have booted using the XEN kernel. I want to know whether any of you have created a windows XP virtual machine using XEN in linux. if so please help me in resolving this problem
regards


----------



## iinfi (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

i think you have to enable virtualization in BIOS. i m not too sure though


is there an option of paravirtualized in open suse? if there is one, then you should be able to install winxp using the paravirtualized option.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

Yeah.. i think that your processor supports virtualization coz i'm using Athlon X2 which supports too.. try changing your BIOS settings and post the results


----------



## squid (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

thanks for the reply. I have enabled the virtualization option in BIOS and now it's working. I have already installed windows XP in /dev/sdd1 and now the virtual console is just showing booting from harddisk. Is there any other parameter i have to specify
please help 
attached screenshot


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

could you please post another screen shot or be  more precise? the attachment is not viewable. i dont think the attachments in this forum work.
you can post screen shots through *imageshack.us/

btw are you able to boot into winxp?

c if this link helps *www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/rhel5/rhel5_xen_virtualization/rhel5_task-virt-lab1.html


----------



## squid (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

I have uploaded the image in imageshack

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/9930/xenc.jpg

Win Xp can be booted normally and i am using it till date 

Linux is installed in dev/sdc1 and winxp in dev/sdd1

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6803/hardinfo.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

well,
i m sorry i m not too sure as to what you are looking for. my exp in this field is limited. once you get a boot from hard disk does it hang or something or windows xp boots properly. if it does boot properly i dont see any harm in it.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

Go to more processor option in Advance Overclocking section and activate Virtualization !


----------



## squid (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

hi
I want to run windows xp as a virtual machine in Linux. Till now i was dual booting and if i have to work in windows i have to restart the machine and log on to XP and vice versa. I want to work in both linux and windows simultaneously so that i need not reboot the system. 
The problem here is  I could not boot into windows XP from this virtual machine inside linux. The tight vnc window just shows 'booting from Hard Disk'     and stays there forever. There is some sort of conflict which i could not resolve myself.

Whether i have to look for other softwares such as vmware or virtual box
please suggest 

 --Dark Star
I have already enabled virtualization option in the BIOS and please tell me where i have to look for this advanced overclocking section


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

sry i dont know whats causing the trouble.
chk on forums on novell website whether you get any help.
if you are able to solve it plz do let us know


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: XEN Virtual Machine on OpenSUSE 11.1 [Processor does not support full virtualizat*

to run Hyper-V hardware virtualization on Windows Server 2008 too you need special vitualization technology processors from Intel (the series ending with v tag) and AMD virtualization processors.


----------

